# 3 or 5 way wye?



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings,
                       I'm interested in any info anyone has on the 3/5 way wye Train-li has advertised. I'm building my indoor layout and space is at a premium. The add looks good. Hoping to get some info on size and performance from users of the switch. Any help or suggestions of other brands please chime in.. Thanks


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know the answer but I've been meaning to say I like your logo.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty. Stan Cedarleaf did it..very happy with it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Since switches tend to be a maintenance item in the garden, I'd tend to keep them simple.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03/22/2008 8:15 AM
Since switches tend to be a maintenance item in the garden, I'd tend to keep them simple.


Those Train-Li switches sure look simple to me.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided I couldn't tell much about the works from the photo


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've talked to the owners of Train-Li, they are very nice on the phone. The switch is simple indeed, and if it reflects the quality of their other offerings, it should be of superior quality. 

I'd give them a call, and express your concerns and arrange in advance the ability to return it if it does not suit your purpose. 

If you buy it, please let us know, I'm considering using it as a lead in to a bunch of storage tracks. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know why a simple 3' straight would not work. I used a curved section and blocks to hold it as I move it.









this area is for long cars72' and up









cheap and easy, thats me.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty like the wood rails idea. I thought about doing something similar to your suggestion. It didn't work to well in my cramped area. I'm in a tight area, about 3' wide x 8' long. Tried a Aristo wye and a couple r1 turnouts and got a good result. Plus half the $$$$$$$$$.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw the 5-way at the ECLSTS. Nice switch. I don't think it would be that great outside. The rails are fixed at one end then attached to a slide that lets them move along the different switches. It has spacers between the rails to keep the guage. The rail rides along the black base so you can't ballast it. Also ballast would get caught in the slide. I think this switch would be perfect for a storage yard though. It is strong and very well built. Just not real suitable for outside. 
Terry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd agree with Terry's comment. Perfect for storing trains, since it takes up a lot less space, leaving plenty of space for yards. I would have been more in to it had it been something more usable for me (aka stainless or nickle plated). Since I am track powered, the brass doesn't cut it for me. However, The simplicity seemed to make it robust. For indoor use, it would be ideal. 

Mark


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was looking for it at York but must have missed it. I'm planning to build a storage shed alongside my house, four feet wide, twenty two feet long. Hoping to put atleast five storage sidings in and was figuring the five way switch would simplify things, rather than having a bunch of switches tied together. As far as using it outside, what would be the drawbacks besides not being able to ballast it ? Is it hard to keep clean and clear of dirt, pebbles, twigs, etc.? Will it stand up to Northeast USA weather conditions ? I look forward to your answers. 

Pat McCarty


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Terry, did they have the manual one there, or the electrically powered one? Curious about the mechanism. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat, 

I run track power, so anything brass is considered 'a lot of work' by me. 

I think their 5 way switch would be perfect for your application, since it is an indoor, yard storage track. In fact, it seems to be a real space saver for storage tracks, and I might consider it (or something like it) for my indoor storage space, should I ever get around to building that. 

Greg - he had a manual 5 way switch at the show, but an electrically operated one was also available. Check out Train-li for more info. 

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did Mark, there was only the price and the same picture as the manual one... so may have to contact Axel directly to get the info, it is $$ though, but a nice way to have a compact set of storage tracks, which is going in my garage. 

Will look into it, because it would be cool to have "hot" storage tracks, I have a camera system in the house/outside that would allow me to see the storage yard in the garage from out in the back yard. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

I agree it was pricey, but I think its a case of you get what you pay for. The design was simple and seemingly robust. I must admit what when he told me the price, I was a bit sticker shocked! However, if you were to consider the cost for five switches, (even the 10' ones), this little unit was in line. Plus, there are no frogs or points to pick, so I could see smoother train operations. 

Mark


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi everbody: 
Let me shime in. I have feedback from a few customers indoors and outdoors who not only like it but one guy even improved on it it (It is amazing what our community comes up with). One thing for outdoor use that I recommend is a concrete backboard. The switches need to be 100% level and 100% supported, and I wouldn't trust my skills to achieve this on crusher fines at all. 

I totally agree that dirt and crushes fines may pose a problem, but to be quite honest, they do so also on all my LGB and Aristo switches as well. If you put the switch on a concrete backer board, I would only glue cursher fines to the backerboard, but nowhere onto the swithc itself. For one over 80% of the switch's surfaces has to be free for the moving part. Of course this doesn't look very prototypical, but as some write getting a 5 track train yard on shortes distance is with these switches very well accomplished. 

When we picked them up and carried them, be preceisly envisioned hidden (or visiable) train yards in particular on indoor layouts where space is at a premium. Once I can actually move myself outside again (that winter here in MA doesn't want to disappear) I will actually replace my stacked up 2 R1 LGB 3-way switches (which are a constant cause of problem) with our new Y5 switch. This section of my layout will lead to my "train-shed" where I park my trains when I am not using them. So I myslef will monitor the maintenance requirment in outdoor applications. But even before that I will write here again regarding long term reports from some European users. They use it predominantly for outdoors use becasue some of their yards would fit in our basements. Sometime we don't know how lucky we are with the space on the outdoors. I feel very blessed to living in this country. 

Yes the price on anything we carry starts to bother me myself. Some of you haqve noticed that we kept the rail bender price at $265, but when we set the price the dollar was at 1.20 to the Euro. Imagine a world were it is one to one again and I can offer you the switch for less. I have hopes that the Dollar - Euro exchange will reverse itself - we have seen that currency float many time before.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for coming on Axel! 

I would like to get details on the electrical version of that switch, your site only shows the manual picture for both types. I want to know how it is controlled, since I will need to control it from DCC. Mine will be used inside as the lead in to a set of 5 storage tracks. I really need to know if the extra cost of the electrically operated one is "worth it" to me. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Good Morning - sorry for the delay. 

So both Y3 or Y5 have a switch for polarity and a momentary switch. If you are e.g. in the middle position and you press the momentary switch, it will either go left or right depending on the position of the polarity switch. It always advances to the next position and locks right there. If Y5 you could advance to one further position with another impulse on the momentary switch, unless of course you changed the polarity. 

The next set of switches that come in, I will actually replace both switches with a 2x relay controlled by a decoder and another decoder output for the momentary switch. 

Let me know if you need any further information.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Axel! Let me know when you have the decoder equipped ones in, I need one! Maybe you can post on the product reviews page.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

OK - I have confirmation back from the manufacturer. The entier switch electrical or not electrical is made out of rot resistant PVC foamboard (yeez what a smart move - I have buiild a trainstation out of that matrial and it is 4 years now on the outdoors looking lie I put it out yesterday) The motor version uses O-ring to protect against easy water intrusion, which is an identical technique that our switch motors are using. 

But of course even with the best water protection I would still strongly recommend two things: 

1. drainage underneth the switch area (1' crusher fines) 
2. Cover in the winter, because melting snow is like working under water 

Feel free to ask any more questions.


----------

